# Flying feeling



## Ontario (26 Jul 2007)

When flying a CF-18 do you lose your stomach, like on roller coaster? If not how does it feel, are you pushed in your chair, do you start feeling sick?


----------



## Spencer100 (26 Jul 2007)

This is a wierd question.   : I say it demends on how you are flying.   I would say pulling a few "G"s could get your stomach going.  But flying straight and level would be like flying in a 757.


----------



## Ontario (27 Jul 2007)

It is weird, but reason I'm asking is i don't like that stomach feeling that much, i really would love to be a Pilot, but i need to know everything on it.


----------



## aesop081 (27 Jul 2007)

East coast said:
			
		

> It is weird, but reason I'm asking is i don't like that stomach feeling that much, i really would love to be a Pilot, but i need to know everything on it.



Some people get sick, some people dont.....

No matter what aircraft you fly, the training will involve G forces , being upside down and every which other way.


----------



## Ontario (27 Jul 2007)

If in training and you do get sick from flying, can you get realeased? or at least transfer to a new MOC?


----------



## aesop081 (27 Jul 2007)

East coast said:
			
		

> If in training and you do get sick from flying, can you get realeased? or at least transfer to a new MOC?



Depends on individual cases........

they're always looking for Navs  ;D


----------



## krustyrl (27 Jul 2007)

There are programs for those that may suffer from airsickness , at least there was at 15Wing Moose Jaw where the flight Surgeon would put you in the centrifuge  and try and slowly build some tolerance to airsickness. Then actual flying is re-introduced again.  It happens to the best of them and I have seen those that took this program and they are pilots today.!

Cleaned my share of "soft-fod" outta CT114 cockpits and O2 masks in my days..!!! 

Cheers.......................


----------



## aesop081 (27 Jul 2007)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> There are programs for those that may suffer from airsickness ,




Doesnt work for everyone but its something they can try


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (27 Jul 2007)

> It is weird, but reason I'm asking is i don't like that stomach feeling that much, i really would love to be a Pilot, but i need to know everything on it.



Just a suggestion here from a recreational pilot but, why don't you drop $50 on a intro flight at a local flight school? Have them go through all of the maneuvers and see how you do.  Better yet, ask for a spin.  >  I know it is not the same an 18 but if you can't handle that...

Personally, I don't know how anyone can be 100% sure they want to be a Pilot or fly for a living without having experienced flying first. 

PS- If you can, go up in an Eclipse or a Grob; they are a lot more fun than a 150 or a 172.


----------



## belka (28 Jul 2007)

Remove a seat from one of the single CF-18's and you will see just how it feels.  :-X I gaurantee that you will find some dried-up "residue".


----------



## ark (28 Jul 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FmUsYKISLY

Hope this helps.


----------



## SupersonicMax (28 Jul 2007)

East coast said:
			
		

> When flying a CF-18 do you lose your stomach, like on roller coaster? If not how does it feel, are you pushed in your chair, do you start feeling sick?



I have quite a bit of backseating in the Hornet and it all depends on you.  Some people just can't handle it.  Other can... I never had any problem whatsoever.  Some of the people on course with me just can't keep their meals down even when they are in control of the plane (Harvard II). When this happens, they send you on the Spin Course (Basically, build up your sickness tolerance by spinning you in a dark chamber until you can't handle it anymore.  They progressively build up your tolerance...)  I find the biggest part is psychological (Oh my god, I'm flying in a jet aircraft, I'll be sick)  If you think that way, you'll be sick.  I always had the attitude "I'll never be sick in an airplane"  and I've never been sick so far, even after doing lots of ACM and BFM.  

It's not a chair, it's a seat!  A chair is usually confortable.  The Mk10 isn't!

Max


----------



## Ontario (28 Jul 2007)

Thanks for the video ark, ill never be a pilot. I have a very weak stomach.


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (28 Jul 2007)

East coast said:
			
		

> Thanks for the video ark, ill never be a pilot. I have a very weak stomach.



You may surprise yourself. Some people never, ever get air sick but are perpetually sea sick in even the calmest of seas. It really seems to affect everyone differently.


----------



## SupersonicMax (28 Jul 2007)

niceasdrhuxtable said:
			
		

> You may surprise yourself. Some people never, ever get air sick but are perpetually sea sick in even the calmest of seas. It really seems to affect everyone differently.



I'm totally like that.   I have the hardest time on ships.  Never ever been sick in a plane.


----------



## ark (30 Jul 2007)

East coast said:
			
		

> Thanks for the video ark, ill never be a pilot. I have a very weak stomach.



Instead of giving up, look at how you can overcome this challenge.


----------



## medaid (30 Jul 2007)

Hey Supersonicmax, do you guys... um... take people for rides in the back anymore? Like... when you're doing a routine check flight?


----------



## Scott (30 Jul 2007)

ark said:
			
		

> Instead of giving up, look at how you can overcome this challenge.



Pay no mind to him, he's been banned. 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/64251.0.html

I am going to lock this, no need for it to continue.

The usual caveats apply.


----------

